# Opinions - flooring, lounging area, barn area?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Alright guys... I know I've randomly asked for some opinions, but it's time to start getting this place up to par.
We have a small setup:









Unfortunately we never painted the OSB on the cattle panel shelter and weather was brutal this year on it, layout isn't what I want/need, so... we're going to be tearing it down (currently 7 does sleep in there). I want to make a fast yet more usable shelter in it's place that runs parallel to the fence - something like this with an overhang that is fairly wide and something I can block off in the winter time for added lounging space - some open stalls for sleeping and some areas I can close off for stalls/kidding/show/etc. not sure how that will be yet, but ideally 12' by around 20-25' long give or take, we haven't measured yet. 


















We are planning to build up the area (next to a creek), to help fix drainage issues. But I don't want to deal with mud around the barn anymore. I've had some ideas expressed on FB, but it'll be too costly.

I was curious what you guys would use in front of the barn, in a new shelter and around it as well as an outside lounging area? I can't do the extreme mud and standing water again. I told my husband we do this or we don't have goats...

The existing barn floor is fine - raised dirt w/stall mats. Just needs some minor work and well... the goats decided one of the doors wasn't necessary (lol), but I beg to differ.

So... for FRONT OF BARN, Front of new shelter I was thinking and it was recommended to use fine crushed and packed gravel.

But what about the new shelter barn floor?

What about an outside lounging area? I wasn't sure if we should just use gravel everywhere, or consider some sort of sand? Moisture in the winter/spring is an issue.

Would love more opinions before we move forward.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I started with ones and twos. Then put down threes and fours. Then smaller rock. Then clean limestone screenings. So I have a rock base.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Crushed grit/rock. I'll post some pics later, LOVE the stuff and it's not bad money wise (here in NC anyway). It'a also known as crush and run, chapel hill grit, and I'm sure others. It packs down really well and you can sweep/rake it to keep it clean.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ksalvagno said:


> I started with ones and twos. Then put down threes and fours. Then smaller rock. Then clean limestone screenings. So I have a rock base.


 :nod:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Crusher Run is a super good option of available in your area, but you should definitely rent a plate compactor if you decide to go that route.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'm going to call today to price the gravel, and I'll look into the plate compactor. I can't wait to get this project behind us!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok I have another question.... If we use gravel in front of the barn, in & outside of the new shelter and outside lounging area, how do you clean the poop and hay out of it without picking up gravel? Just trying to plan ahead. Ideally... if we can get stall mats inside a new shelter like we have in the barn that would be great.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very carefully. You will have to replace it every so often.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Ok I have another question.... If we use gravel in front of the barn, in & outside of the new shelter and outside lounging area, how do you clean the poop and hay out of it without picking up gravel? Just trying to plan ahead. Ideally... if we can get stall mats inside a new shelter like we have in the barn that would be great.


Two things:
1. This is why I recommended renting the plate compactor. Crusher Run is great because it has very small fine particles and larger stones combined so it "locks together" and creates a fairly firm surface. But not unless you compact it adequately. Note, you can only compact 4-6" deep with a hand operated plate compactor, so you need to place the gravel in lifts if you are putting it deeper than that. Also note you need moisture to compact, so you'll have to have a hose available to spray it down as you go.

2. All types of gravel barn bases will lose volume over time (tracking, cleaning operations, compaction, etc.) and most need replenishment to bring them back up to finished grade in 5-10 years.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Ok I have another question.... If we use gravel in front of the barn, in & outside of the new shelter and outside lounging area, how do you clean the poop and hay out of it without picking up gravel? Just trying to plan ahead. Ideally... if we can get stall mats inside a new shelter like we have in the barn that would be great.


The grit we use compacts really well, like concrete. Once it's "set" you can sweet and rake it, but it still maintains very good drainage. We have about 8 inches in our barn. I sweep and rake it to keep it clean. Last year was tough for us for various reasons, we ended up doing the deep layer bedding. By the time spring rolled around it was over 18 inches deep (We used a lot of bedding to keep everything clean!) After we dug all the spent hay/bedding/waste away, the grit still had it's firm top and was doing it's job well! You can see in the pics how nice it looks once swept.

The first & last pic are from when it was just put in place. It hadn't "set" yet.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Another pic showing how easy the cleaning is. The grit was still setting at this point and we were still building the barn. We had 10 days of rain so had to bring the feeder in. This part of the barn was open so everything was a little damp but not bad. At that time, I think it was only $127 for an entire dump truck load.

Just make sure, that when it's delivered that you are NOT under powerlines OR on really soft group. Someone how get stuck. hehe ops2:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it! I can't wait to get started on this project! although I have an issue going on with my wrist (ganglion cyst that is affecting nerves/tendon), so I'm not sure how much help I will be. Seeing an ortho surgeon tomorrow. Praying it won't be a major fix, especially with kidding in 3 months and so much to do before then. We haven't agreed on a shelter/layout yet either, ugh!


----------

